# How should a Loganwing army work?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Playing a Loganwing army yesterday I was struck by two things:

1) Like all termiewing armies it was low on models and therefore vulnerable to one of my favourite tactics, the melee pile-in.:russianroulette:

2) It compensated for a certain lack of ability/bad luck on the part of the player using it, enabling him to stay in the game longer than would have been the case with another army(the bad luck may have something to do with the fact that his army may have been more than 150 points short of the 1500 total).

Now looking over my own copy of Codex: Space Wolves, I've noticed you have a choice of armour types with the wolf guard packs, similar to the old Chaos Marine chosen, so I'm wondering what's the best way to play Loganwing:

A) Take as many Terminators with Storm Shields as you can.

Or

B) Take only one Terminator squad in a Land Raider alongside Logan Grimmnar and have the rest of the Wolf Guard packs as power-armoured marines in Rhinos or Razorbacks.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

C) spam lots mixed squads with 1 CML/TH/SS terminator and 4 power armor guys.



Makes for an absolutely murderous hail of missiles, a strong CC backbone, and mitigates the not-enough-bodies problem. A lot of competitive players like this setup.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

D) Take five man WG packs with jump packs and TH/SS. They'll get to an objective quick and be very hard to shift. Or they can bounce around the board making pavement pizza out of your enemies. Points heavy, but if you're playing Loganwing, you'll be happy to pay it.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Loganwing works really well in mixed drop pod Wolf packs. Just remember the backbone of a Logan Wing army is 18 Long Fangs.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Loganwing works really well in mixed drop pod Wolf packs. Just remember the backbone of a Logan Wing army is 18 Long Fangs.


Very true. No matter what your Loganwing setup is, you really need a lot of longfangs backing them up, to make up for your lack of shooting. 

I like 3 x 6 longfangs w/5 missile launchers (possibly with razorbacks, just for extra shooting), and then several units of wolf guard terminators in drop pods. Each wolf guard unit should ideally have a heavy flamer and chainfist in each, but besides that it's up to you if you want TH + SS, or dual lightning claws, or a combination of both.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I would give the Long Fangs Drop pods, but that's because i'm Drop Podding the Wolf Guard. I would also give the Wolf Guard a Cyclone Missile launcher instead of the Heavy Flamer, but that's just preference.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

lastdaysofhumanity said:


> C) spam lots mixed squads with 1 CML/TH/SS terminator and 4 power armor guys


Out of curiousity, what would you equip the power armoured WG with?


----------



## Wysten (Dec 14, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> D) Take five man WG packs with jump packs and TH/SS. They'll get to an objective quick and be very hard to shift. Or they can bounce around the board making pavement pizza out of your enemies. Points heavy, but if you're playing Loganwing, you'll be happy to pay it.


A jetpack taking guy costs 43, add 50 and you have 93 points invested in a single figure, never mind the 4 other guys being taken. I donno, but I prefer 3 single thunderwolf with the same toolout, because they get extra toughness and cost almost 40% less. Or not take the stormsheild and be 60% cheaper.


Generally speaking, pure termie force often ends up being relatively small and often are not tough enough to make up for their lack of size. (5 Termies? Nothing a concentrated bolter assualt can't wittle down.)


To not take as many termies: These guys can be taken in mixed formation, often a single termie to 4 men. In a drop pod force, it provides much the same firepower with less cost, easpically since you can put combi weapons and put out a stunning first turn of high quaility shooting, or opt to foot slog and fire with cyclone. Either way, it allows you to keep your high weapon quaility, yet takes advantage of the normal, but fantastic 3+ armour save all marines take for granted. 

As for equipment, I imagine most would have two combi weapons and a chain fist on the Cyclone termie. Some may opt for a second fist, but it's often best to come back later after you brought everything else, more then one way to put punch into a Loganlist.


To take many long fangs as possible: As mentioned, the long ranged firepower these guys provide is always fantastic and will often make up for any size differences. Only issue is these guys are not terribly mobile, but often end up under eastimated. When you have a cyclone in every squad, the numbers of missles adds up.


Another idea is to take Thunderwolf, it won't provide many more bodies, but it will provide a potent melee aid that can get to exactly where it is needed within 2 turns. Many small packs take advantage of the special weapon and maintains that Elite factor the list aims to achieve.


Lastly, scouts could be an alright idea, but it's not seen often due to it's randomness compared to the more stable above options. A sneaky cheap combat unit could swing battles in small ways.


----------

